# T-Minus 48 hours..........



## Remmi_&amp;_I

In about 48 hours I will see how my dog does on her very first grouse hunt. At roughly 14 months she has never seen nor smelled a sharptail. Can't wait for her to make her 1st point and retrieve on grouse!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Anyone else hunting grouse/partridge near Butte saturday?


----------



## fishhook

Not going anywhere around that area....but how close to Minot can a guy find good #'s of grouse??


----------



## dblkluk

Our crew will probably be between Butte and Benedict somewhere! After a morning of honker hunting of course!
Fishook, Anywhere SW of Minot should be good.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

We will be in a White Dodge between Butte and Benedict as well. The older body style(non-hemi). Give us a honk if you see us! We will have 2 Weim's and possibly a shorthair. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk

Will do! Red Tahoe here!!


----------



## jhegg

Well, I'm going to do a combo goose-grouse-dove weekend shoot by Dawson. Good luck to all! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Got the Homemade Beef Jerky in the dehydrator right now.......... Can't wait for the first covey to rise !!!


----------



## Dick Monson

Weather forcast says rain tonight, high of 69 Sat, and 75 Sun for SE ND. Going to be warm for dogs, take lots water and breaks. 10 mph both days, so not too windy. Grouse hold best when its warm and still. Am looking forward to this season the most in years. Somebody start a "grouse reports" topic tomorrow. Good luck guys and be safe out there. :beer: Have one for me and sign up some hunters to nodak and the ETREE!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Will do Dick. Hoping to be in the 41 Club (Ruso) or the Benedict bar for a post shoot cocktail rather early!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

down to about 33 hours until I hit the road for my second day of grouse hunting.......... the phrase you don't know what you've got til it's gone must be about hunting!


----------

